# Sears Craftsman C944 8/26 Canadian Version - front left and right scoop auger bushings



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi all.


















The auger bushings on both sides of the front scoop have failed (spheres with brass bushing and a zerk). This is what they look like below. Seeing as I cannot locate a manual for this model, can anyone tell me the part number? I've seen Toro bushings that look just like these but hard to say of they are the same. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Mr.Gazoo. Since you didn't post the full model number, you will have to look up the parts yourself, from here.









Sears Parts Diagrams


Sears Canada Parts lookup by model number, Breakdown of parts Diagram for Sears and Craftsman, Sears lawn mower, Chainsaw and Snowblower Parts Diagrams and owner's manuals.



www.partsbay.ca


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

Others have tried and apparently it doesn't exist on the Sears Parts Finder. Was hoping someone would recognize the part and/or tell me if its a universal part. See model below.


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

And thats likely because its a really old model...late seventies maybe?!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Might be these?








OEM Ariens Sno-Thro Bushing Snowblower Bearing 02502500 Genuine *NEW* | eBay


OEM Ariens Sno-Thro Bushing.



www.ebay.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a set: Vintage Craftsman Snowblower 536.918100 3/4" Bushings Clam Shell Style OBSOLETE | eBay


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah I saw those as well. The Sno-Thro doesn't say the shaft size but the Craftsman ones on Ebay are likely them. Last night I did some investigating and I found these universal parts which should work. 









SBPF205-16 Pressed Steel Housing 3-Bolt Flanged Mounted


Buy Online, SBPF205-16 Pressed Steel Housing 3-Bolt Flanged Mounted, from the Canadian Bearing Supplier in Toronto, Canada, Concord, BearingsCanada.com



www.bearingscanada.com


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

what size is your auger shaft?

you could probably get something else to work if its the same diameter hole.....

you would need to drill new mounting holes is all.....a few examples......









Briggs and Stratton 53757MA Bearing, Auger Shaft : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Briggs & Stratton at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca













Bushing 54837, 54837MA, 5923


Bushing 54837, 54837MA, 5923




www.rpmpieces.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That part looks like a B&S part I bought in the past. You can also consider converting to roller bearings, I've done that on a few machines and I put a thread out on the forum explaining how I did it.


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> what size is your auger shaft?
> 
> you could probably get something else to work if its the same diameter hole.....
> 
> ...


Its a 1 inch auger shaft.


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

I also found out the Craftsman model was made by Roper for Sears....Found the Roper Manual too.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr. Gazoo said:


> Its a 1 inch auger shaft.



this part would work then.....its 1 inch hole.....









Briggs and Stratton 53757MA Bearing, Auger Shaft : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Briggs & Stratton at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





all you need to do is drill your own mounting holes in the side of the bucket


----------



## aj-allen (Oct 18, 2013)

Toro bearing 20-0980 would replace this it would not have the grease zerk it's likely the zerk is there to keep the bearing from spinning. The housing is filled with oil from the manufacturer. I can check the OD of one tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

aj-allen said:


> Toro bearing 20-0980 would replace this it would not have the grease zerk it's likely the zerk is there to keep the bearing from spinning. The housing is filled with oil from the manufacturer. I can check the OD of one tomorrow.


Thanks! If the shaft size is 1 inch then it would likely fit. I ordered these the other day - these too should work. The flanges appear to be the exact same thing. I measured my OEM flanges and compared to these and it seems to be the same.






SBPF205-16 Pressed Steel Housing Bearing Unit 3-Bolt Flanges Mounted: Bearing Houses: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


SBPF205-16 Pressed Steel Housing Bearing Unit 3-Bolt Flanges Mounted: Bearing Houses: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Will update once I have them in hand.


----------



## Mr. Gazoo (Sep 12, 2020)

The bearings I ordered were a perfect fit, flanges and all lined up perfectly.

 SBPF205-16 Pressed Steel Housing Bearing Unit 3-Bolt Flanges Mounted: Bearing Houses: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------

